
Nintendo's hidden secret message for hackers within NES Mini - richardboegli
https://twitter.com/bakueikozo/status/817293451813220352
======
richardboegli
The message: "This is the hanafuda captain speaking. Launching emulation in
3...2...1. Many efforts, tears and countless hours have been put into this
jewel. So, please keep this place tidied up and don't break everything!
Cheers, the hanafuda captain."

